# Dringend! Analyse 25pol SUB D unter Betriebsbedingungen



## Abdul (25 Januar 2010)

Hallole!

Ich soll eine uralt (BJ 96) Laserbeschriftungsanlage wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

Nun ist es aber so, das für die Lasersteuerung keinerlei Unterlagen mehr vorhanden sind.

Ich weiss nur eines, an der 25pol SUB D Schnittstelle von der Lasersteuerung zum Lasernetzteil müssen irgendwo das Firstpuls und Laserpuls Signal anliegen...nur wo.

Deshalb suche ich ein Gerät das mir zwischen die 2 Stecker geklemmt anzeigt welche Pegel auf den einzelen Pins anliegen.

Gibs sowas? Wenn ja, wie sieht das Teil aus bzw. nennt sich das...

Vielen Dank
 Gruß
        Abbu

PS:Bei den Ausgangssignalen von der Steuerung um Lasernetzteil handelt es sich um 5V TTL Pegel.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Januar 2010)

Abdul schrieb:


> Gibs sowas? Wenn ja, wie sieht das Teil aus bzw. nennt sich das...



Für die RS232 gibt es sowas. Ich kenne die unter dem Namen Breakoutbox.

Zumindest hatte ich mal so ein teil, wo man die Pins mit Brücken entsprechend verschalten konnte, und da waren auch LEDs mit dran.
Aber wie gesagt für RS232, ich weiß nicht ob die Schaltungen auch bei TTL was anzeigen, zumindest die Pegel sind ja andersrum.

Zur Not steckst du dir da selber passende LEDs rein.


----------



## Nitrozin (26 Januar 2010)

Hi,

in der Sysinternals-Suite gibts das Programm Portmon.
Damit kannst du die Steuerung von RS232 und Parallelports monitoren.

http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/bb896644.aspx

Das ist zwar Software-Debugging aber vielleicht hilft das weiter.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Abdul (26 Januar 2010)

Breakoutbox... sowas beknacktes *ROFL*

Aber dank der Info wusste ich nach was ich suchen muss und hab auch was entsprechendes gefunden.

Kostet 75€ und wird m.E.n in Rauch aufgehen wenn ich's anschliesse...

Egal...zahlt die Firma (Eine alternative wäre eine neue Laserbeschriftungsanlage fün 50k€+)

Danke

Gruß
     Abbu


----------



## argv_user (26 Januar 2010)

Abdul,

es hilft manchmal etwas, wenn man die genauen Gerätedaten preisgibt.

Das Ding hängt an einem DSUB-25-Steckverbinder. Kein Mensch weiß,
ob es sich einen Druckerport oder um RS232 handelt. Dem Alter nach
könnte es durchaus beides sein, wenn es denn an einem damals aktuellen
PC hängt. Ist an dem Kabel denn ein Stecker oder
eine Buchse?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Januar 2010)

Wenn da ein aufwändigeres Protokoll gefahren wird, ist evtl. auch die Anschaffung eines Logik Analysators sinnvoll. Damit kannst du dann im Idealfall alle 25 Leitungen gleichzeitig abhorchen.
Für ein 16 oder 32 Kanal Gerät bist du aber schnell 200-300 Euro los.

Sowas z.B.:
http://www.pctestinstruments.com/deutsch/index.htm

oder etwas günstiger
http://www.tigal.com/products_category.asp?cid=96


----------



## Abdul (27 Januar 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Abdul,
> 
> es hilft manchmal etwas, wenn man die genauen Gerätedaten preisgibt.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo!

In meinem Eingangspost ist weder die Rede von RS232 noch von einem PC.

Wenn's denn so wäre hätte ich weitaus weniger probleme...

Geh einfach davon aus, das es da 2 Geräte gibt, und zwar das Lasernetzteil und die (Laser-)Ablenkspiegelsteuerung. Und das diese beiden mit einem
Kabel kommunizieren. Und ich schlicht wissen will welche HIGH/LOW Pegel an den einzelnen Pins des 25pol Verbinders seitens der Lasersteuerung bei
best. Betriebszuständen (Laser Bereit, Daten empfangen, Bereit zum Schreiben, Laser Firstpuls, Laser Puls) anliegen.


Gruß
Abbu


----------



## S5-Bastler (27 Januar 2010)

Ich würde mir da erstmal ein Adapterkabel bauen. Am einfachsten mit Flachbandquetschverbinder. Eine Seite Stecker, andere Seite Buchse und in der Mitte ein Pfostenverbinder (Wie bei den alten Festplatten) für die Messpunkte. 
Daran dann erstmal ein paar Messungen mit dem Oscilloscope. Besser währe ja noch ein Logicanalyser. Nur mit LEDs wirst du da wohl nichts werden da werden die Signale warscheinlich zu kurz für sein.


----------



## Metabastler (27 Januar 2010)

Da die Garantie ja wohl schon abgelaufen ist ;-) 
würde ich wohl die Kiste aufschrauben .. dann kommt man mit einem Scope auch ohne Adapter an die Kontakte und häufig steht auf der Platine auch mehr als nur eine Steckerbezeichnung.
Massepin lässt sich i.d.R. auch leicht mit einem Blick auf Layout bestimmen.


----------



## drmicha (27 Januar 2010)

*Jumperbox*

Hallo,
ich hatte neulich das Problem, an einem Drucker mit RS422 online messen zu müssen. Dazu habe ich mir eine Jumperbox (einfach bei den üblichen verdächtigen Versendern suchen) für ca. 2.-€/Stück kommen lassen. Die gibt es 9- und 25- polig in den Ausführungen male/male, female/female und male/female. Dann sucht man sich den Fräser seines Vertrauens oder nimmt selbst den Dre... und macht in eine Gehäusehälfte ein großes rechteckiges Loch. Danach bestückt man entweder alle Verbindungen, oder nur die, die man braucht, mit den beiliegenden Drahtbrücken, macht in die Isolierung einen Einschnitt und hängt sich mit einer Klemmprüfspitze an, um z.B. einen Oszi oder beliebig viele Multimeter oder Led oder... was auch immer anzuschließen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## argv_user (27 Januar 2010)

Die Gerätebezeichnung rauszurücken is wohl nicht möglich oder es scheint wohl nicht nötig. Manchmal findet sich ja jemand, der mit dem betreffenden Gerät schonmal gearbeitet hat, aber bei dem Input...


----------

